# True about high sodium meal before bed?



## feinburgrl (May 22, 2011)

I have heard that it's important to have some sodium in your meal but having a high amount of sodium food before bed will make you wake up more often in the night. Can't give the source but they said that you take then you needed to go to the bathroom or have a drink of glass but because the high sodium intake before bed your body will react abnormal and will wake up because of it. Has anyone heard about this?


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2011)

high amounts of sodium are only found in heavily processed foods they are very low in naturally occurring foods.  I could contribute waking up to excessively urination which is the regular biological process of the body when trying to rid it's elf of excess sodium.

maintaining homeostasis is priority number 1 in the body


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 22, 2011)

Salt= Garbage. In my opinion it's most unnecessary part of your diet that way too many foods are loaded with. I always say if you can cut one thing out of your diet it should be salt.


----------



## Life (May 23, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> Salt= Garbage. In my opinion it's most unnecessary part of your diet that way too many foods are loaded with. I always say if you can cut one thing out of your diet it should be salt.



Well thats horrible advice. You need salt just like you need anything else. People that get horrible cramps when dieting usually get them because they're lacking in salt intake (Assuming they aren't taking a diuretic).


----------

